# How to install virtualbox 6 in freebsd?



## nikitastepanov (Feb 17, 2020)

How to install virtualbox 6 in freebsd?


----------



## derekschrock (Feb 17, 2020)

Wait for the new port.  https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=234878


----------

